# WCHA Hockey



## Madison

Anyone going to the WCHA tourney this year???

Or should I say is anyone going to the WCHA tourney to help me cheer on the DOGGS!!! hahah.. Gimme a break, they haven't been this good since 1994..

This weeknd is going to the sh!t for college hockey, #2 ND vs. #1 UMD...

Madison


----------



## zogman

Madison,
Where you from?
I am going to doggie town this weekend to watch UND muzzel them Dogs :beer: Seriously it will be a great series. Everyone here in GF has alot of respect for Scott Sandelin (former UND standout). He even got applause when the Dogs won here early in the season.


----------



## Fetch

I'll be there for the second yr - I love the Excell center - Had seats right near the Sioux bench last yr - this yr we got what we wanted, one sectionover (same side- towards the corner up near the top of the lower bowl near the :beer: & food & restrooms - I ended up standing up there last yr

I hope we last longer than last yr

This weekend should be a good one & will tell if we peaked to early again or not ???

I have always liked the Bulldogs & their Fans - now the goofers is another story :wink:


----------



## Goldy's Pal

We always sit next to the same Duluth fans every year and they are the most fun!! It's like camping at the EXEL :beer: Don't count out the "Back to Back" National champions just yet !!! Don't worry fetch, if N.D goes down hard again this year we'll make room for 1 non-res!! Just gotta buy us lots of $5.00 beers and wear the maroon and gold!! :wink:


----------



## SiouxperDave25

I'll be there assuming UND doesn't choke and get bounced during the play-in round.


----------



## bioman

If anyone is making the trek down to Colorado Springs for the Western Regional Finals, please let me know. I have tickets and I would love to meet anyone traveling down for the weekend. That invitation even goes out to you Gopher fans :lol:.


----------



## Madison

ZOgman-

I am from Pine City, MN. I graduated from UMD in 2000...

I'll be sitting center ice, opposite of the benches, 10 rows up..

Good luck ND

keepin it reeel
madison


----------



## rockinmichigan

Oh my God, you guys are WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY off base. Everybody knows that the real deal Holyfield is right here in my backyard. Not WCHA, I'm talking CCHA. GO WOLVERINES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I don't care if you're talking hockey, football, whatever, U-Michigan is my team and always will be my team. They will kick the shiznit out of anybody in the Frozen Four, I predict they go that far and beyond, whether its UND, UMD, Minnesota, Wisconsin. In fact, I'm willing to bet they will. In fact, when it gets closer to the Frozen Four we can make our bets, but if in fact U-M gets there, like I'm sure they will, I'll bet against the opposition's fans, we can figure out the bets as we go. I'm not talking money, I'm talking more like we'll bet for lures or live bait or something. Loser must buy nightcrawlers or something.


----------



## Fetch

I'm your Huckelberry 8)










This is the Famdamily at last yrs 1st game - I'm not sure why my daughter kept getting shown on the Jumbotron :roll:


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Fetch, you're an OAK. Gotta love college hockey!! michigan guy you kill me!! :toofunny: How many years in a row does the national champ have to come out of the wcha anyways??? wcha is loaded at the top again and I don't see anything changing again this year!! Gotta love the attitude anyway!! 8)


----------



## rockinmichigan

CCHA's got some good teams, a lot of good NHLers have come from Michigan, Michigan State, and Bowling Green. I do try and follow WCHA but hard to around here. Its all about the CCHA here, which I'm not totally complaining about because I like to follow up on those rivals of U-M's like MSU, Ohio State, and Notre Dame. I love my U-M, and will root for them until they end. Last time I checked I think they're something like 18-5-1 or something, I'll have to check again soon. Who's in first in the WCHA, UND?


----------



## Matt Jones

UMD is currently number one but after this weekend UND will regain their rightful spot at the top. :wink:


----------



## Fetch

there are what six or 7 teams in the WCHA that are very good this year

I have never seen anything like it

You can see my ear & black Sioux hat in that Pic this year I have a Green & Black Hat & Sioux leather jacket :beer: those were good seats but we moved up higher this year - I like seeing the plays develop & you get so used to seeing the game from a certain angle it gets tough to sit anywhere else

I may paint my face ??? :wink:


----------



## rockinmichigan

Fetch, you should paint your face. I used to do that all the time when I would go to high school football games. Don't go to my old high school's games really anymore, no reason to since they are in a different conference now and don't play any of their old rivals from Toledo anymore. If they do play the old rivals its just once in a great while.


----------



## rockinmichigan

Whoever U-M plays in the Frozen Four, they'll layeth the smacketh down vs. anybody, UND or UMD or anybody else that gets in the way. :lol:


----------



## Maverick

The coolest game on earth!!! You gotta love hockey!

Madison if you need some one to hold you up at the game, give me call!!

still keepin it real!!!

Mav....


----------



## rockinmichigan

Yeah, you gotta love hockey. I just wish my Wings would've actually beaten the Oilers last night instead of a 1-1 tie. Oh well, they have a tough team tonight against the Canucks. I hope McCarty and May have a date planned, because I'd love to see them two drop the gloves and go at it tonight.


----------



## Goldy's Pal

The only way I see a "3 peat" from Minn. is if they turn it up another level like they did a few weeks ago against North dakota. That was championship calibur hockey. Minn's slow start out of the gate is proving to be costly now with only the 2 weeks left. It will be fun to see how they all end up. Fun if Minn. gets that all important 3rd position that is. I gotta try to pick up the Duluth/North Dakota match up on the web. That's gonna be a dandy!! I hope they don't beat up on eachother too much :wink: God I love this time of year!! :beer:


----------



## rockinmichigan

Do you guys think the Wild are gonna make the playoffs again this year? I think they might get in, but they'll probably get the 8th seed if they do


----------



## Goldy's Pal

I jumped on the "wild" bandwagon last year, and that was awesome!! But I gotta say, I was such a huge NorthStars fan, back in the 70's and 80's I could name every player, and pretended to be half of them!! When they left Minn. that ripped the heart right out!! I haven't felt the same towards professional sports ever since. I think that when I have my first kid I'll go to the wild again, but the college game to me is the real deal. As for the Wild this year, I hope they do it again!!, Hockey in May and June is kinda fun!!


----------



## Madison

JOnes-

Care to wager a little som'thin som'thin on that???

madison


----------



## Old Hunter

Maverick had a hockey scholarship. He walked away from it to play football! It broke my heart. It healed. He didn't realize he was just an average white guy.


----------



## Vtgunner

You guys in the Midwest are over looking the HOCKEY EAST. I love UND also, but my Blackbears could be dangerous!!!


----------



## smalls

Vt, you some kind of comedian? Because that is funny!


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Vt: The only thing I've gotta say is "Thanks for the "2002" National Championship!!!" I dropped a heavy chunk of change for them seats, but man was it worth every penny!! 8)


----------



## rockinmichigan

U of Maine is a good team, but I think Michigan would open up that can of kick butt on them and anybody else in Hockey East or the WCHA. I love my Wolverines


----------



## Fetch

Hey!!! rock what do you think of those Wolverines ??? :toofunny:

http://www.siouxhockey.com/forums/

http://www.uscho.com


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Michigan makes a nice "stepping stone" :lol: I almost forgot to thank them too!! :wink:


----------



## Matt Jones

Madison said:


> Care to wager a little som'thin som'thin on that???


What do you have in mind? :wink:


----------



## rockinmichigan

The Wolverines would eat up UND and poop them out faster then you can say carp.  I'd even wager a dozen nightcrawlers or something like that on it.


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Must be a lot worm farmers over der in Michigan. :huh:


----------



## rockinmichigan

The worm farmers better get to working because I could use some nightcrawlers come spawning season. GO BLUE!


----------



## KEN W

Isn't a Wolverine related to a Skunk.Kind of the same thing right?????????? :sniper:


----------



## rockinmichigan

Ken, they might be distant cousins with a skunk. I think they're closer in relation to badgers, like first cousins or something. Whether they're all related or not they make good fur coats, just as long as it isn't the U-M mascot, because that dude is SACRED!


----------



## Goldy's Pal

I thought a skunk and a wolverine were more like siblings, only the skunk has a better smell, and a he// of a lot more fight in it. :rollin:


----------



## rockinmichigan

Isn't that UND's nickname, the University of North Dakota Skunks? I know Wisconsin are the Badgers, and U-Minnesota are the Golden Gophers, maybe UND is the Skunks?


----------



## KEN W

I grew up being a Gopher's fan.Always will be,even after living in ND for the past 30 years.

2 time deFending NATIONAL CHAMPS.Looking for 3 in a row!!!!!!

I still haven't gotten over that football loss to Michigan. :sniper:


----------



## rockinmichigan

I was so happy when Michigan came back to beat Minnesota in the football game. I was one hapy Wolverine fan. Too bad we had to go off and lose to Oregon and Iowa though.


----------



## Goldy's Pal

I was one very drunk gopher fan about an hour after it was over. :eyeroll: At least they won whatever the he// that bowl was!! I'll stick with the hockey team, "Defending National Champions" has a much better ring to it. :beer: eace: I meant "2" time!! eace:


----------



## rockinmichigan

Don't sweat it buddy, at least your team didn't get embarrassed in the Rose Bowl against USC.


----------



## zogman

Ken W,
I could tell by your writtings you were a little out there. Now I know oke: I cheer for two teams the Fighting Sioux and any one playing the Gophers :beer: If it wasn't for the GF ND kid they would not of won it all the last two years k: I'll give you one thing though Donnie Lucia is a good coach and a first class person. Something they haven't had since Herb Brooks. :2cents:


----------



## KEN W

Come on now...I don't feel that way about UND.My daughter went there.I only root against UND when they play Minn. or St. Cloud.That's where I went.

But I know how you feel...I feel the same way about the Packers and Cowboys....A perfect season for them is 0-16.


----------



## Goldy's Pal

The tough part about standing alone at the top, is they all wanna knock ya off!! Grant Potulny is going to be remembered forever as the gopher who ended the big drought in Minnesota hockey. He is a class act, and his brother is right behind him. Don Lucia has the eye for good talent, and goes after it!! It's impossible to compete anymore with just Minnesota kids now that team Canada is in the picture. I was wondering how long it was gonna take you clowns to throw the "North Dakota kid" past me!! :lol: A toast to Grand Forks and the Potulny's!! Lets get "3" Grant P.!! :beer:


----------



## rockinmichigan

Now if you wanna talk about football, the Packers and Raiders can both go to the Super Bowl every year and go 16-0. My favorite team are the Raiders, and I think the world of Brett Favre. Definately a class act. If anyone should go 0-16 its the Cowgirls, the Titan(ic Cumbustions), the KC Sleeps, and the Denver Chokes, I mean Broncos. I hate them and any sports team coming out of New York or New Jersey. I'll also always root against the Avalanche as well as the Broncos. What can I say? I'm a Red Wings fan


----------



## Madison

blah blah blah blah!!!!!

Just watch out for the DOGG's is all I gots to say..

Gopher Hater
Madison


----------



## rockinmichigan

GO BLUE!
'Nuff said


----------



## Goldy's Pal

zogman said:


> Ken W,
> I cheer for two teams the Fighting Sioux and any one playing the Gophers :beer: If it wasn't for the GF ND kid they would not of won it all the last two years k: I'll give you one thing though Donnie Lucia is a good coach and a first class person. Something they haven't had since Herb Brooks. :2cents:


Zogman; I got so caught up on the Potulny's and Grand Forks that I almost forgot to ask you and the rest of the N.D fans where Dean Blais is from. ( M I N N E S O T A) I believe that he's had just a slight impact on your hockey program as well, wouldn't you say?? k: eace: eace: :beer: :beer: eace: eace:


----------



## zogman

Goldy's Buddy,

Your right but Dean saw the light, but money talks we just about lost him to MN before Lucia signed on. Again MN does have a good coach now. Think of how many titles you could of won if Woog ever had the boys under control and giving 100%. That's history, sorry I just couldn't resist. Win or lose I and my bride will see some great hockey this weekend in doggie town


----------



## rockinmichigan

I've always thought Herb Brooks was a good coach. Too bad what happened to him with that car accident. In my humble and honest opinion he put USA hockey on the map.


----------



## zogman

And a double AMEN to that :beer:


----------



## rockinmichigan

He might not have been the greatest coach in the NHL, but what he did with the Olympic team in Lake Placid is no question what really snowballed hockey to what it is now, in the states anyways. That and the Wayne Gretzky trade from Edmonton to the Kings a few years later really lit the fire under the booty of American hockey. Everybody says the Gretzky trade really popularized hockey in the warm weather cities, but I think the Lake Placid Olympic team was really Step One.


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Herb Brooks defined amateur hockey indeed. I admit, I was very glad to see Woog go and Don L. step in. I said give him 3 years and Minn. will win it, and they did just that. Just think about all of the players lost to the NHL before there 4 years are up, and what might have been??? Thank you "Jordan Leopold!!" :beer:


----------



## Maverick

WHO lET the DOGGS OUT!!!Roof Roof!!WHO LET the DOGGS OUT!!!!

mav....


----------



## rockinmichigan

YIPPIE!!!! I just saw that my Red Wings made a trade to get Robert Lang from the pitiful Washington Capitals. All the Wings had to give up was a couple of draft picks and a prospect, I love those kinds of trades, especially when its one of the scoring leaders like Lang is. LET'S GO RED WINGS!!!!!


----------



## Goldy's Pal

8) :down: 8)


----------



## rockinmichigan

I think Robert Lang is a good scoring forward, but I was hoping for a physical forward, like a Darcy Tucker or even George Larouqe or however you spell his last name, the big guy from Edmonton. But I'll take a Robert Lang for draft picks and a prospect anytime.


----------



## Vtgunner

in the country boys? I beleive its a hockey east team from boston??? The other night when i looked BC #1 ,Maine number three. UND number 2 Where the heck is the rest of them WCHA Teams??????????? Maine owns Michigan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rockinmichigan

Never fear, U-Michigan will take care of Hockey East come tournament time. Anybody and everybody that gets in the way will be pushed aside and the Wolverines will be crowned champions.


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Whatever, All I know is "Back 2 Back" is just *2 SWEEEEET!!!!!* eace: eace:


----------



## Fetch

:bowdown: :beer: :thumb:


----------



## Madison

Well the Doggs were definatley muzzled tonight  Hopefully we can pull out a split to end the weeknd....

Keepin it reel 
madison


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Don't sweat it Mad, there is always the bigger prize, it's the only one that really matters anyway. eace: eace: :beer: eace: eace:

:toofunny:


----------



## rockinmichigan

Yep guys, before ya know it U-Michigan is gonna win The Frozen Four and the Red Wings are gonna hoist Lord Stanley's Cup, and then you guys will be going "Yeah rockinmichigan, you told us so."


----------



## H2OfowlND

Um...hey rockinmichigan...um...can you tell me what the scores were for the Michigan/Notre Dame series this weekend???? I guess maybe my eyes are failing me a lil bit and I'm not sure if its true or not. :lol:

Madison...I hear TAPS being played in the background for your DAWGS!! Too bad the Sioux had to take them out to pasture and put them down.

Goldy...I just heard a squishing sound, I think it was the sound of DENVER running over your lil RODENTS!! That has to be disheartening to see DENVER beat them like a red headed step child!!!

Well I'll leave you three to drown in your sorrow.

By the way GO SIOUX!!!! :beer:

H2OfowlND


----------



## Madison

Yeah Yeah , I spoke to soon.. But I'm not worried because we'll get another chance at the Excel, thats if the Soiux make it that far..

H2ofowlnd- While your watching the game look for me inthe maroon and gold. Wait a minute, there will be some much of it you won't be able to tell.... :lol: :lol:

Keep it reeel
madison


----------



## rockinmichigan

Forget about Notre Dame, the Wolverines had won four in a row before the two game skid against the Whining Irish. U-M beat Bowling Green twice and Miami(OH) before that. 23-8-1 overall and 18-5-1 in the CCHA ain't too shabby. Outta be a tough weekend for them though, they have Michigan State on Friday in East Lansing and MSU again on Saturday at Joe Louis Arena. Hopefully my Wolverines will pull it out, I hate MSU no matter what sport it is.


----------



## Goldy's Pal

H2Ofowl: Apparently my gophers wanna be the first team to win the final five from the thursday play-in game. The Big boys don't cry. Besides there isn't any point in filling up on chips when that big juicy tenderloin is on the grill. Or can't you remember how that tastes? Two please. 8) eace: eace: 8)

:toofunny:


----------



## rockinmichigan

Gophers aren't going to outlast Michigan. If they meet in the tournament Michigan will walk all over Minnesota like they did in football. HAIL TO THE VICTORS!!!! GO BLUE!!!!!


----------



## Matt Jones

rockinmichigan said:


> Gophers aren't going to outlast Michigan. If they meet in the tournament Michigan will walk all over Minnesota like they did in football. HAIL TO THE VICTORS!!!! GO BLUE!!!!!


Didn't Michigan almost lose to the gophers, but managed to eek out a 4th quarter win 38-35? I guess the main thing is they still won, but to say they walked all over them...well I have to disagree. But hey, at least Michigan did a great job representing the Big Ten in the Rose Bowl vs. USC. :roll:

As far as the Sioux trouncing the Pups this weekend...looks like the league wasted money driving the MacNaughton Cup all the way to Duluth when they should have just saved everyone the hassle and brought it to Grand Forks where we all knew it'd end up. $hit the last time it ended up in Duluth I was just getting out of diapers...uh, since I'm just leaving myself open for a wisecrack the year was '84. The Big Mac Cup will be the first trophy the sioux will be putting in the display case this year. :beer:

...And just when you think it couldn't get any better to be a Sioux fan the Gophers get swept by Denver! :beer:


----------



## rockinmichigan

Well, the whole game Michigan didn't walk all over Minnesota, just the 4th quarter they walked all over them to win the game. I believe the final score was 38-35 or something like that, close final score but the fourth quarter Michigan lit up Minnesota to win it. That's what I was refering to. Now if you wanna talk hockey, Michigan will win it all. Mark my words, they will win it all, and as I said before, y'all will be going "Rockinmichigan, you told us so" :lol:


----------



## Goldy's Pal

North Dakota fans have to know how hard it is to"3 peat" Or maybe you don't know??? :lol: :lol: eace: eace:


----------



## rockinmichigan

I'm writing off North Dakota right now, Michigan will walk all over them if they play each other. :lol: You guys must hate me for talking so highly of my awesome Wolverines


----------



## Matt Jones

Nah, I actually kind of like the smack talking rock...it'll make it that much sweeter for me to rub it in when the Wolverines are eliminated and when the Sioux go all the way. 8)

The gophs were looking kind of scary, but after getting tossed by Denver I think their play has already peaked. Besides the Sioux beat them 4 times, wait make that 3 times and the 4th game the refs beat us. :roll:


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Goldy's Pal said:


> there isn't any point in filling up on chips when that big juicy tenderloin is on the grill. Or can't you remember how that tastes? Two please. 8) eace: eace: 8)
> 
> :toofunny:


 North Dakota has a good coach, I'll give em' that. March hockey is here again!! :beer:


----------



## zogman

Michigan boy,
Check the stats when the WCHA schools played the other divisions. If Michigan wanted to become a real power house they should of stayed in the WCHA. I believe a couple of MI schools left the WCHA to go to the powder puff league (CCHA) a few years back. Even the middle of the pack in the WCHA this year would be at the top of the CCHA. Sorry for the reality check. You are going to lose 2 this weekend to State oke:


----------



## Capt. Kevin

All big sioux fans go to theralph.com and vote for the hoby baker :withstupid:


----------



## rockinmichigan

Michigan not being in the WCHA is helping you guys in Minnesota, Wisconsin, and North Dakota because they'd be on top every year. I only got into college hockey a couple of years ago, so I don't remember Michigan being in the WCHA. Been following ECHL and NHL for a while, just college hockey took me a while because they wear the cages. I hate the face shields, visors, etc. unless the player has some sort of an injury or whatever.


----------



## Goldy's Pal

You're a dandy Rock, :lol: at least you picked a he// of a sport to follow. 8)


----------



## rockinmichigan

For the longest time I followed NHL, NBA, NFL, college basketball, college football, minor league hockey, minor league baseball, and Major League Baseball. Now I don't follow basketball at all, just a bunch of 18 year old dorks that are 7 foot tall and can't speak a lick of English and try to be rappers. Now I follow NASCAR and college hockey, the last couple years or so anyways. Gotta love cars that go 180 MPH or so and kids trying to get into the NHL.


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Rock; your skunks used to be big Gopher killers for a long time. You missed some of there best years. Finally, the last couple of years have been big time payback!! :bop:


----------



## rockinmichigan

Just wait and see if they meet up, Pal, then we'll see who the real skunks are LOL :sniper:


----------



## Matt Jones

Oh, trust me I can't wait...although I doubt MI will be in it long enough to meet UND on their way to the championship. I don't think anyone up here is worried in the least about the lowly wolverines.


----------



## rockinmichigan

Michigan's got Michigan State twice this weekend, once on Friday in East Lansing and once again on Saturday at Joe Louis Arena in Detroit. Should be good games, not easy ones. Hopefully the great Wolverines will take both games and end the CCHA regular season on a high note.


----------



## Matt Jones

I see Michigan dropping both games allowing Miami to sneak in and take the CCHA regular season title. Just my prediction. 8)


----------



## rockinmichigan

Miami might have won the MAC title in football, but they ain't taking the CCHA. I say Michigan takes both games against MSU to take the CCHA, and Miami will finish second in the MAC East Division behind Marshall in football.


----------



## Goldy's Pal

RAH! RAH! SKI-U-MAH! HURRAH, MINNESOTA HURRAH!

8) 8) Get used to that cheer National Champion Wannabe's!!!! eace: eace:


----------



## bioman

U. of North Dakota National Championship Resume

1959
1963
1980
1982
1987
1997
2002

:withstupid:


----------



## Goldy's Pal

UUUMMMM I might look twice at the 2002< I'm guessing you meant 2000. :lol: :toofunny: gotta give it to ya :lol:

2001 Boston college (remember O.T defeat)

And of course we all know by now who won in 2002 and again in 2003!!!

eace: eace:


----------



## rockinmichigan

I sooooooooo can't wait for playoff hockey, from college to minor league to NHL there isn't anything more fun then springtime playoff intense hockey.


----------



## zogman

Anyone, Anyone
I caught the last few sconds of Pat Sweenys sports something about Don Lucia????? Did he get penalized????? Help me out. You Minnesota boys must know the whole story oke:


----------



## rockinmichigan

Couldn't help ya there buddy, hope those Minnesota peeps help ya out


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Zogman; He had surgery to relieve some loss of feeling he had in one of his hands. Penalized??? nice try. :lol: We've always got Blais on reserve if it comes to that. 8)


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Zog; Nice alarm clock you sent this morning!! How long after I picked myself up off the floor do you think it took me to hit gophersports.com?? Good one.


----------



## rockinmichigan

Ahhh don't waste your time with those pesky Gophers, they aren't going to go far this year in hockey or football


----------



## zogman

Goldy,
Just got back from watching GREAT High School Hockey. Warroad beat LOW Baudette in overtime to advance to the State. Go Warriors!!!!!!


----------



## Goldy's Pal

I remember playing sick from school every year to watch the tournament!! 8) I always liked the small Iron Range schools like Warroad, remember Larry Olimb?? He was a favorite of mine. I don't care for the 2 classes now. I was always one to cheer for the small schools when they played the Edina's, Bloomington Jefferson's, and Hillmurray's. Still great hockey. We went to the EX a few years ago and cought the class A title game between Rochester Lourdes and Benilde St. Margarette. Benilde won that in a wild one. Remember when the schools in the tournament made there own videos?? Mid 80's. It Seems like it was a bigger deal back then doesn't it?? I still love it though!! :beer:


----------



## rockinmichigan

I don't really follow high school sports as much as I used to. I did for a couple years after I graduated from high school, pretty much just football though. My alma mater switched conferences and had a schedule of Michigan schools (my school was in MI) instead of playing mainly Toledo and Northwest Ohio schools, that was about three years ago I guess and since then I haven't payed any attention at all to them. The biggest rivalries and best games were against the old Great Lakes League schools, but I think the league is dang near defunct now. Might as well if you asked me. Here's something strange, the school I went to I guess just picked up hockey, first time they've had hockey since the mid-'70s. You'd think with as big as the Red Wings are in the state of Michigan that EVERY MI school would have a hockey team.


----------



## Goldy's Pal

It takes a lot of public support ($$$$$$$) to fund a hockey program. Even more these days. Outdoor ice is a thing of the past. :eyeroll: plus it helps to be in "The State Of Hockey" 8)

:toofunny:


----------



## zogman

Goldy Buddy,
Check your MN map. Warroad is NOT in the Range!!!!!!! You Metro boys need a geography lesson oke:


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Yeah yeah, You know I'm talkin' about dem "Nordern boys".

"National Champion" Wannabe's. :eyeroll:


----------



## rockinmichigan

You guys and those Emoticons crack me up :lol: Red Wings are playing Vancouver here in a few minutes. I can't wait, I hate the Canucks! Not as much as I hate the Avalanche, but I still hate the Canucks.


----------



## H2OfowlND

UND Fighting Sioux....your 2003-2004 WCHA CHAMPIONS!!!

H2OfowlND


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Congrats.


----------



## rockinmichigan

Ugh! We kissed our sister tonight friends. Michigan and Michigan State finished in a 4-4 tie in East Lansing this evenin'. So it comes down to this, if Michigan wins or ties against MSU tomorrow night, U-M wraps up the CCHA Championship. Didn't watch the game, it wasn't on local TV but its okay because I was watching my Red Wings beat Vancouver 3-1. After that I caught the last 19 seconds of the Minnesota massacre of St. Cloud State, I think it was 7-3 or something with the Skunks on top. Wisconsin and MN-Duluth finished in a 2-2 tie in case you missed that. I have digital cable, which allows me to have Fox Sports Pacific, Central, and Atlantic, so I get to see the occasional CCHA or WCHA game if I'm not working or watching NHL.


----------



## Vtgunner

Go Blackbears! Shutout Boston College last night, and going again tonight. Looking for that number one seeed in the east... Maine is HOT boys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My daughter goes to Maine next year, I will be in the seats all year, Can't wait!


----------



## Fetch

:beer:


----------



## Fetch

http://www.grandforks.com/mld/grandfork ... 120292.htm


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Fetch: We've nibbled on that bag of chips so much it doesn't even taste good anymore!! :lol: Get your boys in the only picture that matters, then you got a little something. Till then, SKI-U-MAH!!! Wannabe's!!! :beer:

:toofunny:


----------



## Madison

Congrats to ND! they edged out my doggs in that last series to take the trophy..

All I have to say is in 2 weeks we will redeem ourselves!!!

Sittin at the computer with my Doggs apparel,
madison


----------



## rockinmichigan

I never thought I'd say this, but THANK GOD FOR OHIO STATE, because of Ohio State winning, the Wolverines who lost to Michigan State 1-0 still wins the CCHA and gets the #1 seed in the CCHA Tournament. Ohio State beat Miami (OH) so thankfully Michigan still wins the confernce regular season. Better to lose now then in the tourney. Can't wait until Michigan walks by everybody to take The Frozen Four


----------



## Vtgunner

Blackbears win again, beat #2 Boston college 4-3 in OT. Hum, I see teams losing their way into the tournement, and some teams wining their way into the tourny... GO Bears......I am hoping for a UND vs Maine National championship game....We have some unfinished biz to take care of.


----------



## Matt Jones

Only in the CCHA could a team like the wolverines still clinch after a tie and a loss. It looks like they were able to suck less than Miami to "win" their conference. I have to say that we're really, really scared here in GF that we might face those 'mighty' wolverines sometime in the tourney rock...I'm talking petrified scared. :roll:

I'm going to predict that they'll lose to the first WCHA team they play! 

I will give you props on your smack talking abilities...if only the wolverines could play half as well as you could talk smack they'd win it all every year! :beer:


----------



## Fetch




----------



## rockinmichigan

Matt Jones, give it some time and we'll see. Of course I'm good at talking smack, I'm used to talking smack about the Buckeyes, Notre Dame, and Michigan State every year, mainly in football. Plus I'm an Oakland Raiders fan, so 'nuff said about that. Mark my words, Michigan will win it all, and then when they do y'all will be going "Rockinmichigan, you told us so and we didn't believe you."


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Shiver me timbers fetch!! :lol: Maybe this year there won't be so many "suzie" fans selling there final five tickets on Friday. :lol: oke:


----------



## rockinmichigan

Suzie fans? LOL I've heard that used before. Would that be scalpers? Those people drive me nuts.


----------



## Goldy's Pal

It's not scalping (no pun intended :lol: ) when you take whatever you can get, only when the "suzie" fan sells the ticket for more than face value.

We know that doesn't happen too often. oke:

:toofunny:


----------



## rockinmichigan

Hey, did anybody catch at least the highlights of that Ottawa-Philadelphia game the other night, Friday night I think it was? There was like 419 penalty minutes combined. The goalies went at it and there was like five fights in consequtive faceoffs the final couple minutes of the game. Of course, the game wasn't available in my area. I really need to get one of those packages or deals so I can have every game available on my TV. Then I could watch games like that. Seems like there's been more scraps going on lately. Perhaps its because the playoffs are right around the corner.


----------



## Madison

Any predictions for the 1st round of the WCHA playoffs? UPsets?? The way its set up, makes it hard to predict. I think St. cloud will bring more of a game and give the Goph's a run, being they got swept last weeknd.

.....and NO, the dawgs will not be upset!!

NHL note:
Say good bye to Todd "booo" Bertuzzi, he may be out for awhile!

keepin it reeel
madison


----------



## rockinmichigan

I'll tell you what, I hate the dickens out of both Vancouver and Colorado, I dislike Colorado a little bit more (I'm a Red Wings fan) and I'll be the first one to tell you that what Bertuzzi did was as cheap as it could be. I've been saying this for years, the NHL needs to get rid of that instigator rule. I hope Todd Bertuzzi should get 20 games at least. Marty McSorley's slash on Donald Brashear a few years ago wasn't even close to being as bad as what Bertuzzi did. Marty got a year suspension, so we'll see. I'd really love to spill the beans what I really think about Colorado and Vancouver, and Bertuzzi, but I think there's some sort of a G rating on this site, and I'd probably get booted for certain langauge restrictions :******: Need I say more then I really don't like any of them.


----------



## nickle ditch

Well, you guys have got me interested. When is the frozen four? Is there a website for it?

Madison, Mr. Bertuzi is simply getting a break and a rest before the run for the cup.


----------



## Goldy's Pal

ncaasports.com

:beer:


----------



## rockinmichigan

Who knows? Bertuzzi might not even play in the playoffs. If it was me in charge I'd tell him to spend the rest of the year with his family and think about the 2004-'05 season, if there is one.


----------



## SiouxperDave25




----------



## Goldy's Pal

If that helps you. More power to ya! :huh: Did you lift the seat last year? :huh:

I feel constipated. :lol: Hopefully you "suzies" won't have to use it for a place to put your "final 5" tickets this year. eace: eace:

:toofunny:


----------



## rockinmichigan

You'll be needing that toilet to help throw out everybody's Minnesota, UND, UM-Duluth, etc. gear. Michigan's gonna take it all, and I'll be the happiest son of a gun on the site when that happens


----------



## Perry Thorvig

I have two tickets to all games of WCHA Final Five. Contact me if you are interested in them for $20 each. Face value is $25. --Per game.

[email protected]


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Perry: you aren't throwin' in the towel are ya?? :lol: :huh:

I'm set. eace:


----------



## Perry Thorvig

No, I'm not throwing in the towel. It's just that one of my friends from North Dakota is not able to make it. He is an accountant and it is tax time. Therefore I have a set of tickets to all the games that are surplus at this time. I will be going. I just need to sell the other two.


----------



## rockinmichigan

Anybody see that about Todd Bertuzzi's suspension? The rest of the regular season, all of the playoffs, all without pay (about a half million bucks he's losing), plus he's gotta file for reinstatement before next season because Gary Bettman wants to see how Moore's injury is before Bertuzzi comes back. The Canucks also have to pay $250,000 (Canadian money though).


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Well boys it's time for "Goldy's Wisdom" :lol:

My first round predicts are;

North Dakota sweep :evil:

Duluth sweep :x

Wisconsin sweep 

Colorado College in 3 :roll: I think they'll turn it up and Connor James is out.

Minnesota sweep :wink: Senior class wants one more well deserved salute at center ice. I predict Two very good games however.

I am the Mole

Should be a daisy of a five at the X. 8)


----------



## rockinmichigan

It won't matter who does what in the WCHA, its going to be all Michigan when its all said and done. :sniper:


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Rock; Your skunks should have plenty left in the tank every year at this time. They play in such a weak tit league with a cry baby strength of schedule my unborn child could skate in it. 8) But still, they should start making tee times. oke:


----------



## Madison

GOldy-

I think you got it right on! I was a little iffy on the Gophers and Cloud game, Cloud will be bringing their A-game for some revenge from last weeknd. I got the Gophs taking it in 2.

ND and UMD in the final :box: ..

madison


----------



## rockinmichigan

Its all about Michigan baby! Wings are going to hoise Lord Stanley's Cup and the Wolverines are going to layeth the smacketh down at the Frozen Four, and I'll continue to sound like a broken record until they do


----------



## DCOYNUT

NODAKOUTDOORS.com's very own GOOSEMAN678 scored the game winner for Moorhead against Elk River last night in Minnesota high school hockey!!!! He may live in 'SOTA but I'm very proud of my good buddy!!!

CONGRATS!!

GO UMD BULLDOGS!!! VANEK IS A SALLY. I LOVE IT WHEN HE PUTS HIS HEAD DOWN COMING OUTTA THE ZONE! AHAH!


----------



## Goldy's Pal

I love it when he scores game winners in the frozen 4!!! (against Michigan)

8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 
8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)

Take a good look at who's holding the hardware in my pic.

WHO'S A SALLY????? :lol:

eace:


----------



## Goldy's Pal

C'mon, where are all you wcha'ers !!!! I got the hebejebee's!! It's playoff time!! 8) :beer: 8)


----------



## rockinmichigan

HOCKEY EAST and WCHA ARE GOING DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!! :sniper:


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Holy upsets!!

UMD falls to Mankato in o.t : :roll: (sorry Mad), Duluth East is getting pounded by Moorhead 5-0 . What did they drink in Duluth today?

Alaska Anchorage beats Wisconsin. :lol:

So much for "Goldy's Wisdom" :roll:

GO>>>>>> CC :lol: :beer:


----------



## rockinmichigan

Hey guys, my Wolverines won tonight 2-0 over Nebraska-Omaha, and unfortunately the MSU Spartans won too, 6-4 over Ferris State. Miami (OH) beat Lake Superior State, 4-0. Ohio State beat Bowling Green 3-2 and Notre Dame beat Western Michigan 4-2. All I gotta say is in time all y'all will be upset after my Wolverines win it all.


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Hey, thanks for the heads up rock. :roll: How did the Mites and Squirts do?? :huh:

:toofunny:

Colorado 4 Denver 3 :wink:


----------



## rockinmichigan

Mites beat Bowling Green 3-2 and Squirts beat Western Michigan 4-2.


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Dat a boy Rock. Good luck to the skunks tonight. :lol: :beer:


----------



## Fetch

6 to 2 Sioux

there were some potential upsets last night


----------



## KEN W

How can you guys find these hockey games to watch with all the HS and College BB games on?????????? :eyeroll:


----------



## Goldy's Pal

I look forward to the big dance ken, but that's about it. I need a bracket to fill out while I sit in the hotel between "final five" games. Beer goes good at the same time, and a lot cheaper than at the X I might add. :wink:


----------



## rockinmichigan

Basketball sucks anymore, all college and NBA is anymore is a bunch of 18 or 19 year old rapper wannabes running around and trying to get rich quick. NBA was cool to watch a decade or 15 years ago when you had Michael Jordan, Patrick Ewing, etc., and the good rivalries like Bulls vs. Knicks, Bulls vs. Pistons, Pacers vs. Knicks, Knicks vs. Heat, now they're all watered down Caffeine Free Diet Pepsi. Hockey is where its at, and NASCAR.


----------



## Goldy's Pal

ND>>in. :evil: o.t??? :lol: fetch must still be sweating. :lol:

MINN.>>>in. 8)

CC>>in. 

go seawolves. :lol:

Mankato or UMD.


----------



## rockinmichigan

Michigan unfortunately lost to Nebraska-Omaha 3-1 with the decisive Game 3 tonight. Series is tied 1-1. GO BLUE! They'll win tonight, I'll go on record as guaranteeing a win tonight.


----------



## Qwack

I almost wore out the remote flipping between the Gophs, Sioux and the MN high school playoffs Friday and Sat night--what a great couple of nights of hockey!

Go Gophs!


----------



## rockinmichigan

I was enjoying the Wings shutting out the team formerly known as the Minnesota NorthStars. Tonight its Wings vs. Predators, should be a good game. Wolverines are gonna win, so if the Wings win too that'll make it a very good day :beer:


----------



## Goldy's Pal

rockinmichigan said:


> They'll win tonight, I'll go on record as guaranteeing a win tonight.


I'll definately have an ear out for this game. :lol: :lol: :sniper: 
Skunk season is officially open!!!!!


----------



## KEN W

rockinmichigan...You mean there aren't any 18-19 year old hockey players trying to get to the NHL and become rich?????????

Then why do they leave college before graduation to join the NHL?And do the Junior A leagues in Canada just exist because it's fun to play hockey?

NASCAR...what's that? :roll:


----------



## rockinmichigan

Ken, not all the 18 year olds in hockey that get drafted go straight to the NHL. They tend to go to the AHL or ECHL to get a couple years of seasoning in before they go to the NHL club, that is if they're lucky enough to get that far. There are some 18 and 19 year olds that have gone straight to the NHL, a couple years ago the Sedin twins in Vancouver did, but the playing time was limited. I believe it was Daniel Sedin just scored 4 goals against my Wings a couple weeks ago. What I'm saying is that the NBA's 18 and 19 year olds are being drafted straight out of high school more and more, and usually aren't ready. You can say that Carmelo Anthony and LeBron James are the exceptions (Carmelo is about the same age as LeBron, only went to Syracuse for a year), but how many others have made an immediate impact? Other then them two, none others come to my mind. Point I'm basically making is the difference between hockey and basketball is that the NHL has minor leagues, and college is basically the minor leagues for the NBA even though the college athletes don't get paid.


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Rock; You gotta love the big dance!! All of the potential upsets in the early rounds (bracket busters). Gopher basketball isn't exactly recruiting the kids to compete for the national title anyway. Teams like Duke are fun to root against when they play little Holy Cross or a small Michigan school. :lol: It's a great tournament!!


----------



## Madison

WOW!!! Just got the news...

Must have been some makato chicks slipping roofies in the water cooler or something to make the doggs lose like that.

Not to worried though, I know the Doggs will wont let me down..

keepin it reel
madison


----------



## rockinmichigan

Don't worry, the Dogs won't let you down. Michigan will let you down by beating them if they meet up :sniper:


----------



## KEN W

Rock...I'm not defending BB...but I really don't see any difference when it comes to kids in either sport trying to get to the highest level to get rich.

And BB does have minor league teams...There is one in Bismarck called the Wizards.

I really don't watch much of either one until the tournaments start....and now unfortunately it looks like Football is headed down the same road...money is a great motivator.


----------



## rockinmichigan

Ken, I don't know if you can technically call that minor league basketball. Would that be Continental Basketball Association or that USBL or whatever? I don't think they're technically minor leagues, like calling up and sending down like baseball or hockey. Know what I mean? Those two leagues (if the CBA is still around) are minor compared to the NBA, but I don't think you can actually call them minor leagues. Like the Bulls and Pistons for example as well as the other NBA teams don't call them players up for a week and then send them down when a player comes off Injured Reserve. In hockey the Wings can call someone from the American Hockey League for a week or whatever if a goaltender gets hurt, and if the goalie comes back then they can send that player or another player back down to Grand Rapids or whatever AHL or ECHL team they got him from. The difference between hockey and basketball is that you do have the exchange rate, with 6 Canadian teams you'll be making that money, and the Canadian currency is quite a bit less then the American dollar. If you figure it out, there's a decent chance a player that's 18 can get drafted by one of those teams, 1/5 chance it could happen, and if they get drafted by a contender like Vancouver, Toronto, or Ottawa I don't see them going to the big team right away, much like you would play right away if you drafted by an NBA team, and get the better money and not worry about Canadian currency so much because there's just the one Canadian team in Toronto. Just my take and I agree on the NFL, big mistake. Of all the sports leagues the NFL is the one league and sport that 18 year olds shouldn't head to.


----------



## Goldy's Pal

It's been a hoot fellas but this weekend heads gotta roll!! :lol: Good luck!! 8) eace:

:beer: :bartime: :drunk:


----------



## rockinmichigan

Check out my post from March 14th, I'm too lazy right now to copy and paste but check it out, I guaranteed a Michigan victory Sunday and they did, and they'll be heading to the Super Six starting today. Michigan doesn't play until tomorrow at 4PM. They beat Nebraska-Omaha 5-2 to take the best of three series 2 games to 1. Not sure who they play yet, they'll get one of the winners in tonight's games, which are Northern Michigan against MSU, and Ohio State playing Notre Dame. The other winner plays Miami (OH) in the 7PM game at the Joe Louis Arena. Winners of Friday's games play each other on Saturday. I can't wait to see Michigan layeth the smacketh down.


----------



## Goldy's Pal

SHOULD BE A GOOD TOURNEY WITH THEM SQUIRTS AND MITES GOIN' AT IT!!!! :lol:

.................... :sniper: ................SKUNKS


----------



## Perry Thorvig

What is the one team that I enjoy seeing my Gophers beat more than any other?

Wisconsin? Nope.
Duluth? Nope.
North Dakota? Nope. Sorry guys.
St. Cloud? Nope.
Michigan? Yup. That's it.

Michigan, the arrogant, Ivy League school of the west. Just love to see their noses rubbed in the poop of defeat. 11/29/03-Minnesota 4, Skunks 2.


----------



## Goldy's Pal

YEP; Michigan got it handed to em' by Minn. big time. They've turned into a spring board to step on right on to the NATIONAL CHAMPIONSHIP 2 years in a row!!!! :lol:


----------



## rockinmichigan

Wouldn't the Ivy League school of the west be Stanford? Nothing like seeing those Pac-10 schools getting beat, unfortunately Michigan came up short against those damn Condems of USC, errr, I mean Trojans of USC. Perhaps Michigan is the Ivy League of the Midwest, but whatever the case the Wolverine are gonna have their way with any CCHA, WCHA, or Hockey East team they play against, whether in the NCAA tourney or in this weekend's Super Six Tourney at the Joe.


----------



## rockinmichigan

Enjoy the Goofer games while you can guys, because if they end up playing Michigan in the tourney the Wolverines will tear them up.


----------



## Goldy's Pal

:strapped: Bring on them little skunks of yours rock. I could use another banner to hang in the hotel window!! :lol:


----------



## Perry Thorvig

BobM and Rockinmichigan: What rocks did these guys crawl out from under?? Blah, Blah, Blah.


----------



## rockinmichigan

Goldy's Pal, I really hope Michigan does play Minnesota. Wouldn't that be something else, Big Ten football rivals squaring off in the hockey tourney. I hope it turns out to be the championship game to be honest with you, that'll make the Michigan thumping of the Goofers that much more special.


----------



## Madison

Without Vanek and the Potulny's I would say the Gophs dont have a chance this year.. BUT, There back and it could be very interesting...

I cannot wait until Friday night fellas!!!! its going to be the game of the entire tourney Doggs and Gophs, round 5 on the year. THe Excel is going to be absolutely OFF DA HOOK!!

Gopher Hater
Madison


----------



## Goldy's Pal

:beer: :lol:


----------



## drjongy

Friday nights game is going to be excellent for sure, but it's too bad Wisconsin had to lose, otherwise the Sioux would be playing the Gophers Friday night. More than likely, we won't get a chance to play U of M in the championship game because they're going to get kicked by Duluth. :lol:


----------



## rockinmichigan

It doesn't matter who Michigan plays, they'll whip anybody's and everybody's butt, but a win against the Goofers would be righteous :sniper:


----------



## drjongy

Sorry, but there's no stopping the Sioux this year. Without a doubt, they're going ALL THE WAY, BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bringin' back another national championship banner to hang in the Ralph!


----------



## rockinmichigan

Yep, the Souix are going all the way....TO BOTTOM FEEDING STATUS! hahahahahaha They'll win the national championship in 3018 so make sure to get on the waiting list now so you'll be the first to get the gear.


----------



## Madison

Just got back from the Alaska and Colorado game... Alaska's goalie was a iron curtain tonight, 44 saves on the night only allowing 1 goal.. The soiux's two MN native sharp shooters (bocheski and Parise) better bring the "A" game if alaskas goalie is hot tommorow afternoon..

keep it reel
madison


----------



## rockinmichigan

What's the WCHA's website? Is it wcha.com?


----------



## nickle ditch

Try: http://wcha.ocsn.com


----------



## Qwack

Go Gophs!!! :beer:


----------



## rockinmichigan

Thanks for the link, I'm checking out the website right now. Just finished watching the Goofer-Duluth game on Fox Sports Net. Goofers won 7-4. If ya want an FYI, Michigan beat Northern Michigan and Ohio State beat Miami of OH, so its going to be a good one tomorrow night at the Joe. I'll be rooting for a Michigan victory, and no matter what sport it is I HATE OHIO STATE!


----------



## rockinmichigan

BRING ON DA GOOFERS!


----------



## DuckBuster

Did you guys see what I just saw?!? All I can hear is M-I-N-N-E-S-O-T-A! Minnesota, Minnesota, GO GOPHERS!!! Sorry your Dawgs had to take the fall Madison, but now it's time to bring on Nodak!! :beer:


----------



## rockinmichigan

Let's bring it on! I don't care if its UM-Duluth, the Goofers, the Suckeyes, the Fighting Soup, the Whining Irish, the mighty Wolverines will beat 'em all to a bloody pulp! GO BLUE!


----------



## Madison

Yeah if hockey were only 1 period, It would've been the doggs and ND in the final, BUT unfortunately we had to play all 3 and totally get our ***** handed too...Oh well, 4-1 against the gophs on the season aint to bad..

SEE YA IN THE NCAA!!!!

keepin it reeel
madison


----------



## DuckBuster

You know it!  8) :beer:


----------



## rockinmichigan

I'll be damned, Ohio State beat Michigan 4-2. I'll tell you what though, with about 14 minutes left in the 3rd period it was OSU up 3-0, then Michigan made it 3-2 and they pulled the goalie for the sixth attacker, but those Suckeyes got the empty netter to clinch the tourney. Oh well, I'm figuring Michigan will still be in playing in the NCAA's.


----------



## Madison

RockinMich-

The Excel announced the score last night for the michigan game, when we found out they lost, the entire Excel center was cheering.


----------



## Madison

The NODAK and UM game will go down as one of the best games I have ever seeen!! All the goals were legit with no sloppy goals, Excel center attendance record, and 19,000 MN fans screaming the ROUSER!!!.....

Even though my doggs only got 3rd, it was still a awesome tourney...

NCAA is going to be awesome!!!

madison


----------



## Goldy's Pal

8) :sniper: ....DULUTH

8) :sniper: ....NORTH DAKOTA

Twas a sweet tourney to say the least!!! Just a blast!! My voice is shot.
It was great talking with fetch and Perry :beer: :toofunny: Great to see you guys!! Time to reload again!!!! :sniper:

eace: eace:

"FINAL FIVE CHAMPIONS" again baby!!!!


----------



## Madison

Goldy-

UMD will get another chance at the Goph's come NCAA time.. Brackets came out, looks like all we have to do is beat Mich St. and its ON!!!

UMD vs. Gophs this weeknd will be sweet.

madison


----------



## Goldy's Pal

yep; It looks like rematch city!!! Bad thing about the set up this year is Minn. and ND can't play eachother in the title game. To me the two best teams in the country right now. Duluth not far behind.


----------



## Fetch

:crybaby:

:******:

I think we should Sue Minn because tof the Final 5 Rule - isn't that breaking some kinda Law have the home team getting Friday night game in their own Town / State :roll:

Was also great to meet Perry - Goldy's OK too :wink: except there both Gopher fans :eyeroll:

We will Meet again & :sniper: some Rodents


----------



## Perry Thorvig

Well, old Fetcher, What can I say? It was an incredible game. I hope your ride home was not to sad.

I'm scared to death now. The Gophs have to play Maddy's Doggs next week if they beat Notre Dame. Then, Minnesota or Duluth will have to play the Soozies again. It doesn't look too bright from here.

Three-Peat???? A real long shot. But, some geese have been known to fall at 70 yards once in awhile. That's what it looks like to me.


----------



## rockinmichigan

Oh don't worry about it. Michigan's gonna beat anybody and everybody in their way to the National Championship. Oh you wait and see, I've said it a million times if I've said it once, y'all will be saying "Rockinmichigan, you told us so"" once the Mighty Wolverines layeth the smacketh down. New Hampshire's next on the radar, anybody happen to know what their nickname is besides "Just Another U-Michigan Victim"?


----------



## Perry Thorvig

Give me a break! The guy's team loses in the conference playoffs and he is still smack talking. Get a life.


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Doesn't make any difference who or what comes out of the east regions. :eyeroll: The National Champion with out a doubt will be North Dakota or Minnesota. To bad it has to be a semi final. Anybody who has followed hockey even in the last couple of weeks should clearly be able to see this coming. Anyone with half a clue anyway. 8) :lol: O.K. , Duluth is in the running too. :beer:


----------



## KEN W

I just heard on KFAN that Victory Sports will carry the Minn.,UND, and UMD games this weekend.They are having a press conference today at 1:00 to announce which cable systems and satellites will carry them.;


----------



## Fetch

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/news/sto ... rozenpicks


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Hard to believe anyone picked Michigan over Boston college. Is that guy from Michigan?? :huh: Those are my picks otherwise as well. I wonder what rock thinks????????????????????????????????????????????? :lol: :lol:


----------



## rockinmichigan

The guy that picked Michigan to go to the Frozen Four is a freakin' GENIUS! To bad he doesn't think they'll win it all. Oh well, I know they'll win it all. Just because they lost the the CCHA Super Six Championship game doesn't neccessarily mean a whole lot. All that is about is for an automatic berth in the NCAA Sweet 16. Michigan all ready had their berth, just a matter of seeding and who they play. New Hampshire is next on the schedule for a butt whipping that they'll never forget. GO BLUE!


----------



## Goldy's Pal

I heard that clown who picked Michigan is just some sort of skunk lovin' ****** who got booted out of school and is doing anything to get back in. :roll: He should know better, the educated fans of college hockey are laughing all the way to bean town. :lol: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## rockinmichigan

Mark my words, in a couple of weeks or so y'all will be saying "Rockinmichigan, you told us so and we didn't believe you." Watch out Goofers, Suzzies, Bad Badgers, Suckeyes, and Whining Irish fans, the Wolverine train will layeth the smacketh down and leave your team's carcasses in the mud.


----------



## KEN W

Followers of the Gophers men's hockey team got some good news Wednesday. At least most of them did.

Officials from Comcast, Charter and Time Warner cable systems joined Dish Network in accepting Victory Sports' offer to carry a package of games from the NCAA men's hockey tournament this weekend. Midcontinent Communications, which serves North and South Dakota, also is on board as are Astound, Barnesville and Sjoberg Cable.

The package includes games involving the Gophers, who will play Notre Dame at 11 a.m. Saturday. Minnesota Duluth and North Dakota's games also will be seen.

Comcast will show the available contests on Ch. 13, Time Warner on Ch. 23 and Charter on Ch. 14 in the south and Ch. 65 in the north.

Meanwhile, DirecTV and Mediacom rejected Victory's proposal to carry the ESPN Regional productions for free.

Subscribers to DirecTV's sports package will be able to see the Gophers if they advance to the Midwest Regional final at noon Sunday on Madison Square Garden Network. Cable customers who get the package of Fox Sports Digital Networks also will get that game.


----------



## Fetch

Does anyone have this ??? Dishtv ??? this deal sure sounds good ??? & I hear they will even have local stations soon ???

http://www.dishtvnow.com/


----------



## KEN W

I have Direct TV...they aren't carrying it unless you have the total Fox Sports Package

Direct TV will carry Fargo local channels this year some time,not GF yet...don't know about DISHTV


----------



## Vtgunner

Maine, maine, Maine, Blackbears all the way!!!!!!!!!!! Is Michigan a real Hockey School? Hey Rock, Gettcha some. North Dakota vs Maine?????? . Maine Blackbears,. I think I see some teams backing into the NCAA's. Its going to be awesome boys!!!!!!


----------



## rockinmichigan

Well, I see that North Dakota got shut out 1-0 by, of all teams, Denver. What a powerhouse!!!! :beer: :sniper: By the way, Michigan clobbered New Hampshire 4-1. Okay, I'm ready to really kick some Goofer buttocks now. How about slaying some Black Bears for some clothing and Gophers for the postgame meal!!!! GO BLUE!


----------



## Fetch

I guess we were overrated again :eyeroll: Jordan played well

If you want a excuse the altitude gave Denver just enough to stay up with us & hurt us enough to allow them to Luck out  

I like what I saw Maine do the other night

Don't think the BC - Michigan game will be televised here ???

Go Dogs - the team that really deserves to be there

WCHA should win it all

Next yr UND & Wisconsin should be better (more mature)


----------



## rockinmichigan

I wish I was watching the Michigan game, but unfortunately I can't get it. Oh well, they'll make it to the Frozen Four and that will at least be on ESPN. GO BLUE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pluckem

On XL-93 this morning they reported Parise is going Pro. The athletic department didnt have a comment on it as of yet. We will see what happens. Could also be interesting with the possible strike coming next year for the NHL.


----------



## Fetch

3.6 million over 3 yrs & over a million of that in signing bonus (that he gets for sure) I'd not risk a permanent injury if I had a offer like that

You can go to school after the pro career :roll:


----------



## rockinmichigan

What team is Parise going to? That is a good offer not to pass up coming straight outta school.


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Boy that sux for ND fans. I'm not being rude about this either. I know how it feels when your stars leave early. I'm sure I'll be feelin' it any day now. 
Vanek??
Ballard??

:huh:


----------



## zogman

Strickly Rumor!!!!!!!!!!!!
This will be the last year of the big signing bonus due to restructure in the NHL. Therefore Matt Greene, Matt Jones and Matt Smabby may go also. 
Strickly Rumor!!!!!!!!!! Boonzers at noon today.

Goldy, isn't Ballard a senior????????


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Zog; Nope, Ballard is a junior, He's been such an impact since a freshman, it seems like it. Vanek too, just a soph. but scary?? when he wants to be. At least when they do go it's cool to get it out and over with. Paul Martin, our big defenseman gave a nice two week notice before his departure to the NHL last year. Hard to replace that with a snap of a finger. Lack of defense by the Gophers this year??? Oh yeah!!!


----------



## Fetch

http://www.newjerseydevils.com/2004/htm ... 40329.html


----------



## Goldy's Pal

OUCH!!! When it rains it poors. If I were a Sioux Fan, poor me another. :beer:


----------



## rockinmichigan

I hope they don't imply a salary cap in the NHL. The NBA and NFL have it and the player movement in both is crap if you ask me. If you think baseball and hockey is bad about player movement, I think football is worse about that because of the salary cap. I love football but I hate seeing guys cut because they won't restructure the contract or whatever.


----------

